# OGF Crappie Tournament Recap



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

We had great weather for the OGF crappie tournament, which is a blessing for this tournament. Friday the weather was warm and the fishing was even hotter. We prefished Friday and caught some very nice fish about every where we went. After Friday I thought it would take about 9 lbs to win this tournament. We caught a lot of 1 pound to 1.25 lb fish in practice. Saturday morning came with the full moon in effect and about a 20 degree cold front. The bite changed completely and it was a very tough bite for the big fish. The littler fish it didn't seem to affect. We went through 14 dozen minnows and caught well over 100 fish during the tournament, but none of them were the size we needed. It didn't take much weight to win this tournament, the cold front slowed everyone's bite down. 

We had 12 teams fish this tournament. Here are the results:

1. Brandon/Jason - 6.38
2. Deerfarmer/PoleBender - 6.33
3. Matt/Joel - 6.00
4. Lundy - 5.75
5. Bob/Alex - 5.48
6. Josh/Greg - 5.27
7. Mike/Cathy - 5.07
8. Endsley/Endsley - 5.03
9. Rutty/Billy - 4.94
10. Richard/Kathleen - 4.83
11. Ken/John - 3.82
12. Jeff/Jeff - didn't weigh in, wife started contractions and had to get!

Thanks everything for fishing this event again this year. I will try to get the dates out early in the year next year and hoping to get a better turn out. Maybe even change the lakes up even.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Polebender and myself had been fishing alum off and on all summer. We usually could always find some fish. We had a little different strategy for fishing alum. We figured the fishing would be a little tough but we thought A good weight for mid sept would be 6.5lb. We single pole jigged fished with minnows. With all the reports of everyone catching large whites on Friday we didn’t know what to think and just stuck to our game plan. We set up on our first spot and waited for the 8 am start. We caught our first keeper on the first drop and had 8 descent keepers by 8:15. The rest of the day we just kept upgrading and ended up with second. On the way back to the ramp I told polebender I don’t care where we placed we had a great day fishing the way we like and caught a ton of fish.
Ps we also fished Caesar creek tournament Sunday with the same strategy figuring a good weight would be 6.5 and came in third with 6.40 .


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

We had a great time also! Dad and I always have such a great time fishing together and just hanging out with all the OGF crew also made it super special! Love razzing and heckling each other and the pizza at Cheshire Market was a good time also Friday night!

Friday was just such a great day fishing and I found some awesome fish with the largest going 14.25” over 1.35lbs. I went through 16 dozen minnows all over the lake. Dad didn’t get to fish with me Friday unfortunately, but I felt pretty good with our game plan. We handled plenty of fish Saturday, but just couldn’t find the right fish I had the day before. No complaints as it was a great day with dad! I definitely have to work on my Crappie game! Special thanks to Dgfidler for the use of his Livescope! What an incredible piece of technology!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Brahmabull71 said:


> . We handled plenty of fish Saturday, but just couldn’t find the right fish I had the day before.


That was because you fished the saugeye spot for crappie 

It was fun day. I fished solo. I did not get to prefish and had not been on Alum since May. I found some fish in typical places, nothing huge but did manage to catch enough to finish 4th and had the second big crappie at 1.02 lbs. My fish were all caught in 7-12 ft on structure.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

WIshed I had known you were solo Kim. I was dinkin around that area and could have joined you.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

NewbreedFishing said:


> WIshed I had known you were solo Kim. I was dinkin around that area and could have joined you.


Mitch, he obviously didn’t need the help


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Surely he woudn't have minded a masterbaiter/netman. 

My record still stands!
1.92lbs


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Greg,

Thanks for keep this OGF crappie tourney tradition alive.

The lakes you chose are fine with me and make sense, they are two of the better lakes for consistency at the times of the year these occur.

The problem with Alum this year was it was the day before the COCC and the weather was way too nice. The warm weather for a over week, the water temps staying in the mid to upper 70's Sunshine, light winds, and 85 degrees just brings out the pleasure boaters in huge numbers. If it would have been, water temp in the 60's, 65 degree air temp and cloudy it would have been a great day for fishing.

As bad as Alum was for boat traffic on Saturday it was very tame compared to Ceasers Creek on Sunday. That was a mess!!!

An Alum in early November would be fun to try, we sure wouldn't have to fight the pleasure boaters or other tourneys and the fish would be stacked and hungry. I think that would be fun and might draw more participation, just not 100% sure.

Mitch, thanks for the thought. However you probably had more fun drinking that you would have fishing with me, just ask Troy


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Greg,
> 
> Thanks for keep this OGF crappie tourney tradition alive.
> 
> ...


I have thought about pushing the fall tournament back a bit, but didn't know the response i would get. I am planning on getting the 2 events scheduled sooner than later for next year and then maybe some of the other clubs like Northeast/Shelby/COCC will schedule around it so we can get a good number of boats in them.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Pushing it back would make me happy if it means we get to fish a lake with minimal pleasure boaters. We could actually get to fish the entire lake instead of needing to find areas where the boat wake allows you to fish.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree there. I had a spot in the middle pool that was holding some good blacks but I made the mistake and tried to hit it in the afternoon, not first thing. I couldn't fish it because of the pleasure boaters. But I guess when I was heading up north at 7:30, there was already a boat skiing that yearly in the morning so it might not of mattered.



Lundy said:


> Pushing it back would make me happy if it means we get to fish a lake with minimal pleasure boaters. We could actually get to fish the entire lake instead of needing to find areas where the boat wake allows you to fish.[/QUOTE


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I know we have some die hard Buckeye fans on here and the 2020 schedule has a bye week October 3rd. Just saying....


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I know we have some die hard Buckeye fans on here and the 2020 schedule has a bye week October 3rd. Just saying....


We can probably make that date happen. Let me look into it.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Any good spots on Alum for single pole jig fishing with miners or plastics. Never been to this lake and since it’s about 2 hours away any help on lake conditions, fishing opportunities would be greatly appreciated. Thank you, JS


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like you guys had a lot of fun and it was a pretty good day to fish as well. Sorry I was not able to make it again - I have been spending a lot of my weekend at the ball field with my son. Travel ball has really kept me busy. Only a couple more weeks of travel ball left and then I will be on the water. Looks like it is perfect timing as well looking at the weather these coming few weeks.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I know we have some die hard Buckeye fans on here and the 2020 schedule has a bye week October 3rd. Just saying....


 osu has no good non conference opponent this year hope they have a battle of more than 2 in the big ten this year! Let’s go mountaineers!!! We can’t compete with big money osu but once out every 4 years maybe! Bottom line if I can fish I will!!! Need to have a 5 region lake tourney in our state!!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

brad crappie said:


> osu has no good non conference opponent this year hope they have a battle of more than 2 in the big ten this year! Let’s go mountaineers!!! We can’t compete with big money osu but once out every 4 years maybe! Bottom line if I can fish I will!!! Need to have a 5 region lake tourney in our state!!


You help me set up something like that and I will run it. We could rotate lakes each year to be in the the region of the state for each club. I need to get with the NorthEast guy and see what your schedule looks like next year. I think they said they already had it just waiting to finalize some things. I want to get your group more involved this year in OGF!


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

Having one of the two tournaments on Sunday would help out the guys like me who work Saturdays. Indian Lake is a long haul for some of us as well.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Even though my health didn’t allow me to fish this year and I am new to this forum/ thread. Sunday’s wouldn’t work for me and possibly others due to church. JMO


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Well we had a fun tournament got to fish most of the day before having to run home for what turned out to be a false alarm lol. Pretty much the same story for us caught fish in several different areas but very few good ones. They were there I’m certain just lockjawed. We had something in the 5s I would say. I’m happy to report though that the contractions the following weekend were for real and in 5 years or so I would say grandpa will probably be ditching me and starting another team. Thanks again Greg we will see you next year.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

jray said:


> Well we had a fun tournament got to fish most of the day before having to run home for what turned out to be a false alarm lol. Pretty much the same story for us caught fish in several different areas but very few good ones. They were there I’m certain just lockjawed. We had something in the 5s I would say. I’m happy to report though that the contractions the following weekend were for real and in 5 years or so I would say grandpa will probably be ditching me and starting another team. Thanks again Greg we will see you next year.


Congrats!


----------

